# FLV mit Alphakanal aus After Effects



## ultranerd (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo Forum,
Ich rendere aus Cinema4d ein Objekt mit spiegelndem Boden heraus. Die Spiegelung rendere ich per Multipass, so dass ich nach dem Rendern insgesamt drei Dateien erhalte. Das Objekt ohne Spiegelung, die Spiegelung als MP-Rendering und zusätzlich ein RGBA-Bild, ebenfalls über Multipass gerendert. Nun möchte ich in After Effechts die Ebenen so kombinieren, dass sihc die spiegelung und das Objekt mit Alphakanal als FLV rendern lassen. Das Objekt soll später auf einem weißen Hintergrund platziert werden. Ich schaffe es jedoch nicht ein Bild mit Alphakanal zu rendern. Das ganze funktioniert, sobald ich die Spiegelung nicht mit dem Objet addiere, bzw nicht mit rendere. Also ohne Spiegelung erhalte ich den gewünschten Alphakanal, mit addierter Spiegelung nicht mehr. Any ideas?

grüße


----------



## oskar55 (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo ultranerd,
wurde eine Aftereffects-Kompositionsdatei erstellt?
Wenn ja müßten darin alle gerenderten Teile zu finden sein.
Für das Objekt würde ich in Cinema einen eigenen Kanal rendern lassen, dann ist das Objekt automatisch freigestellt.
Gruß
Oskar55


----------



## ultranerd (28. Mai 2011)

Servus oskar55,
Nein, eine Ae-Komposition habe ich nicht erstellt. Macht das in diesem fall sinn? Wie genau gehe ich vor wenn ich z.b. den Boden mit der Spiegelung in einem eigenen Kanal rendern lassen will? EInfach ein Render-Tag drauf packen und dann z.B. den Objekt Kanal 1 einstellen?


----------



## oskar55 (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo ultrnerd,
eine AE-Komposition macht Sinn, weil die Einzelteile gleich für AE hergerichtet sind, vor allem bei Filmen,
ansonsten müssen die einzelnen Teile, wie Licht, Schatten etc. aus Photoshop genommen werden,
was nur bei Bildmaterial sinnvoll ist.
Dem Boden einen eigenen Kanal zuweisen per Rendertag, die Spiegelung kann man beim Multipass
seperat rendern lassen, allerdings betrifft das dann die ganze Szene.
Gruß
Oskar55


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2011)

Und um Irritationen vorzubeugen, die gespeicherte *.aep in AE zu importieren:
http://www.maxon.net/de/downloads/updates/plugins.html

Damit wird der Import klappen.

Beste


----------

